# At what point in your life did you ..........



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

....... realize or become a conservative?

You know the old saying --- *"If you are not a liberal when you are 20, you have no heart. If you are not a conservative when you are 40, you have no brains."*

Well, it didn't quite go that way for me. As far back as I can remember, I have always been a patriotic conservative. So much so, that at the age of 20 I was a huge fan of Barry Goldwater. To this day, I contend that had Barry been elected President in 1964, the Vietnam disaster would not have occurred. The war would have been won by 1965. For those of you who do not recollect what I am talking about -- probably because you are too young -- you should study up on what happened back in those days.

I knew I wanted to be a submariner I guess since I was about 10. I read every book I could put my hands on about the 52 losses in the Pacific during WWII. Those were my heroes. When I became of age, to the dismay of my parents, I couldn't run to the recruiter's office fast enough. College would have to wait, and it did. Just like there are no atheists in foxholes, back then, there were no liberals on the pig boats. There is no place to hide on a sub, they literally would not have survived the torment.

I despised the radical scumbag hippies of the 60s. They are the Hildabitchs, the Feinsteins, the Pisslosis, the Turbin Durbins of today. It is sickening to realize that they STILL are wielding power and destroying the fabric of this country.

So -- how about you? When did you become a conservative?


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Never thought about it. I was pretty much surrounded by conservatives growing up.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Grew-up in a communist country, which changed hands a few times and still haven't experienced a single honest election.
When I finally got my Canadian citizenship and was allowed to vote, I realized that voting Left was not an option.
I'm a libertarian...


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Didn't even know there was such a nasty thing as a liberal until I went to school in the city. Heard dad bitchin about those "F"in hippies now and then. Have always been taught to be responsible for myself, since I can remember. Guess that means I was born and raised a conservative.


----------



## A J (Oct 16, 2014)

I'm with the rest of you, been a conservative minded person (self sufficiency etc etc) since before I could spell those words!

AJ


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I didn't care about politics until I realized that the libs are blaming inanimate objects for killing people, and trying to pass laws keeping me from owning said inanimate objects. Still have lots to learn on the subject but I tend to disagree with the libs on every issue.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

High school I was a hard core liberal. It was easy to be one ,even then the education systems was controlled by them. Then the real world hit me and open my eyes.
So my change started at 18.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

I'm not a Conservative. It is telling that you assume everyone here is. 

(I'm not a liberal either)


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

I realized I hate politicians when I was about 17 years old...I still hate politicians.


----------



## oldgrouch (Jul 11, 2014)

I a changed when I got out of college in '68. It was easy to be a lib in school, but graduation and working really provides a smack in the face when confronted with reality. When I saw how much was taken out of my check for LBJ's not-so-great-society and other gov grabs ---- I changed real quick.


----------



## RoyLanchester (Dec 10, 2014)

sparkyprep said:


> I'm not a Conservative. It is telling that you assume everyone here is.
> 
> (I'm not a liberal either)


I am in the same boat. It's hard to fit into one camp 100% as both sides are filled with liars and cheats!

I am certainly conservative leaning, but feel like the GOP has lost its way.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

My grand parent were democrats- Conservative democrats and so were my parents....I remember when I was a small child, I wanted to go do something and my parents said..Young man as long as I pay for your schooling, your clothes, and provide you food and a home, You will do as your told. I decided right then I was a conservative. Cause I don't want anyone paying anything for me and having the ability to tell me how to live my life.


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

sparkyprep said:


> I'm not a Conservative. It is telling that you assume everyone here is.
> 
> (I'm not a liberal either)


Well then ... let's just color you as ---- still confused! :torn: :cocksure:


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

RoyLanchester said:


> I am certainly conservative leaning, but feel like the GOP has lost its way.


Who said anything about the GOP? They're no more conservative than a tree stump.

We're talking ideology -- not political affiliation.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

I am none of the above. I believe in educating myself to all sides of the story and doing what I believe fits into my personal values. I find it is more important to not compromise my values, than to fit in with any group or political party. 
This may not be a popular opinion on this forum, but I don't believe in following blindly just to fit in.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

DerBiermeister said:


> Well then ... let's just color you as ---- still confused! :torn: :cocksure:


Who is confused? Not me.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Over the years I have evolved to more libertarian views although some are still very conservative. I first realized my conservative tendencies during the Carter administration. You know, the one President that can make Obama not appear to be not too far off the charts.


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

Ok look -- this thing has gotten derailed. Surprised? (no not really, when you consider this happens to most every posts on forums.)

Do this ...

If you feel you are not a conservative -- then just don't participate in the query. 

or 

Handle your response in this manner -- no matter what your beliefs are (and I guess that could be limitless) -- answer by telling us at what age did you discover you were this way? If you are a flaming liberal -- when did you know this? layful:


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Politics and Religion are the 2 subjects that will draw the most blood I'm staying out of this one.


----------



## RoyLanchester (Dec 10, 2014)

DerBiermeister said:


> Who said anything about the GOP? They're no more conservative than a tree stump.
> 
> We're talking ideology -- not political affiliation.


At one point they were supposed to speak for the conservatives. Now they speak for the company with the biggest paycheck. Hence why I am disenchanted with the whole political machine.

As for ideals I'd say I've been feeling this way for my entire adult life. But I have changed my opinion on somethings, maybe it's my old age but I've gotten softer on some social issues.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

DerBiermeister said:


> ....... realize or become a conservative?
> 
> You know the old saying --- *"If you are not a liberal when you are 20, you have no heart. If you are not a conservative when you are 40, you have no brains."*
> 
> ...


Remember it well Sir. Thanks for your Service! I could recount my life here but it would take a while. Will say during that time frame some of us was instructed by John Wayne to stay behind to kick hippies asses and drink Pearl Beer when we wasn't busy. We was with you and your pals in spirit. Everybody has a ministry.


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

RoyLanchester said:


> At one point they were supposed to speak for the conservatives. Now they speak for the company with the biggest paycheck. Hence why I am disenchanted with the whole political machine.


There IS something -- IMO of course-- to get excited about in the political spectrum. And that is the T-Party. Talk about a TRUE grass roots happening. It was born purely out of an idea and has swelled nationwide to the point where the two established political parties are scared to death of it. And the other obvious thing is ....... they have zero understanding of what it is. They try to paint the T-Party as a bunch of right-wing whackos who want to throw grandma over the cliff, starve the kiddies, bomb abortion clinics, make everyone become a born-again Christian, and on and on and on. Nothing could be further from the truth. The ONLY mission of the T-Party is to seek responsibility in government. Do I need to say that again? To make our politicians live within their means. To a put a stop to this runaway spending that is (has) bankrupting our country. They don't get into abortions or religion or any of that stuff. That is NOT their purpose. So .. you tell me -- is that radical? Is that whacko?


----------



## RoyLanchester (Dec 10, 2014)

I remain cautionaly optimistic that the tea party will make an impact. Maybe not in my lifetime but at some point soon. They are certainly making all the right noises, it's just a matter of time before more people catch on.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

DerBiermeister said:


> There IS something -- IMO of course-- to get excited about in the political spectrum. And that is the T-Party. Talk about a TRUE grass roots happening. It was born purely out of an idea and has swelled nationwide to the point where the two established political parties are scared to death of it. And the other obvious thing is ....... they have zero understanding of what it is. They try to paint the T-Party as a bunch of right-wing whackos who want to throw grandma over the cliff, starve the kiddies, bomb abortion clinics, make everyone become a born-again Christian, and on and on and on. Nothing could be further from the truth. The ONLY mission of the T-Party is to seek responsibility in government. Do I need to say that again? To make our politicians live within their means. To a put a stop to this runaway spending that is (has) bankrupting our country. They don't get into abortions or religion or any of that stuff. That is NOT their purpose. So .. you tell me -- is that radical? Is that whacko?


You're wrong. The other two parties know exactly what the tea party is about. And that my friend is what scares the heck out of them.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

DerBiermeister said:


> There IS something -- IMO of course-- to get excited about in the political spectrum. And that is the T-Party. Talk about a TRUE grass roots happening. It was born purely out of an idea and has swelled nationwide to the point where the two established political parties are scared to death of it. And the other obvious thing is ....... they have zero understanding of what it is. They try to paint the T-Party as a bunch of right-wing whackos who want to throw grandma over the cliff, starve the kiddies, bomb abortion clinics, make everyone become a born-again Christian, and on and on and on. Nothing could be further from the truth. The ONLY mission of the T-Party is to seek responsibility in government. Do I need to say that again? To make our politicians live within their means. To a put a stop to this runaway spending that is (has) bankrupting our country. They don't get into abortions or religion or any of that stuff. That is NOT their purpose. So .. you tell me -- is that radical? Is that whacko?


Your making sense to me Sir. Ted Cruz for President and Sarah Palin for Secretary of War. I like the way you think.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

I am a member of the Thinking Party. I have my own opinions on the issues that are presented to me. I am constantly forced to choose between the lesser of two evils at election time. I dint really pay attention to politics until I was about 19 years old. Even at that age, I knew bull $&!/ when I saw it.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

PS, I am sorry, I did not mean to attempt to derail your thread.


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> You're wrong. The other two parties know exactly what the tea party is about. And that my friend is what scares the heck out of them.


Well yes -- there is that aspect too. I probably should have said that the sheeple, who follow the politicians, are the ones who have no idea what the T-Party is about. You are right -- the political leaders know, but you'll never hear them up on the podium admitting it.


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

sparkyprep said:


> PS, I am sorry, I did not mean to attempt to derail your thread.


No need to apologize. It was actually a good intervention as it has brought out a good twist on this. If I could back and restart it, I would ask everyone, no matter what their beliefs are, to state when it was they solidified those beliefs. Wouldn't it be interesting to learn that someone who was a conservative when relatively young, became a liberal in later life? Not sure I have ever run across someone like that, but it would be interesting.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

I guess I identify the most with the Libertarian Party.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

After I registered to vote at 18 years old I was going to vote for George w Bush the first time. I don't exactly recall (don't blame me it was a long time ago) but I believe I registered too late and missed a cutoff date. My birthday is at the end of October. But it goes on a few years before that. What sold me then was struggle. Holding a grudge. And missile defense at the time.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

I've always been a conservative. I never have been able to understand the mindset that makes liberals think they know what's best for others and that regular people can't take care of their families. To me, that is incredibly arrogant and condescending, and always has been.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Wow, I could sooooooo start a war with some quotes on here...... But I'll play nice tonight. Lol


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Pir8fan said:


> I've always been a conservative. I never have been able to understand the mindset that makes liberals think they know what's best for others and that regular people can't take care of their families. To me, that is incredibly arrogant and condescending, and always has been.


Most liberals do not have a saving relationship with the Lord. Some of them claim they do but they lie a lot. Lying is perfectly acceptable in that religion. Real similar to Muslims. Everything is ok as long as it advances their agenda.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

DerBiermeister said:


> ....... realize or become a conservative?
> 
> So -- how about you? When did you become a conservative?


I'm not a "conservative" I am a libertarian.

Unlike traditional conservatives, I just want the government to stay the hell out of my life&#8230; completely.

I don't want the government taking all of my money away to pay for a bunch of crap I don't need, redistributing my wealth, and I don't want the government telling me which religion (if any) I should follow or who I should be able to marry or teaching my children which social programs are right and wrong or which religion to believe in. It's none of their, or anybody else's, business.

When conservatives stop getting all up in my stuff, then I will agree with em a lot more. Liberals? Never, they want to take my money and control my life.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

4th grade


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

GTGallop said:


> 4th grade


Well you got me .......... I don't even remember the 4th grade! :distracted:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Well...
My simple ass was NOT political most of my life. I voted primarily Republican; from my first Presidential election and throughout most since...but really didn't think much about politics. I worked hard since I was pretty young, and made a way for myself..by myself.

Maybe 10 or 15 years ago I woke up after busting my ass, raising a family, having some fun, experiencing some hardships and overcoming some things that I never thought I'd overcome...to realize that the country that I loved was under assault. The basic tenents of the Constitutionalism that I had learned...were eroding. A certain faction was trying way too hard to be in my life and not in a good way.

So I studied and read, learned what I could and applied the basics of my life, my Fathers Life and his Father before him and realized that a Constitutional Conservative was what I was. The Bill of Rights became my creed, maybe they always were but I was too busy being a kid, then a worker, then a Husband, then a Father...

I know this, my Freedom is real damn important and I will fight to keep it.


----------



## Danm (Nov 15, 2014)

I dont know what i should be called but i firmly believe in the below statement.


We hold these truths to be self-evident, that all men are created equal, that they are endowed by their Creator with certain inalienable rights, that among these are life, liberty and the pursuit of happiness.	That to secure these rights, governments are instituted among men, deriving their just powers from the consent of the governed. That whenever any form of government becomes destructive of these ends, it is the right of the people to alter or abolish it, and to institute new government, laying its foundation on such principles and organizing its powers in such form, as to them shall seem most likely to effect their safety and happiness.	Prudence, indeed, will dictate that governments long established should not be changed for light and transient causes; and accordingly all experience hath shown, that mankind are more disposed to suffer, while evils are sufferable, than to right themselves by abolishing the forms to which they are accustomed.	But when a long train of abuses and usurpations, pursuing invariably the same object evinces a design to reduce them under absolute despotism, it is their right, it is their duty, to throw off such government, and to provide new guards for their future security.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Born that way.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Conservative is the money that makes one's liberality possible.
Always conservative. Feel sorry for people, but life on earth....I have never seen anything but steady decline. We peaked 50 years ago.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> Grew-up in a communist country, which changed hands a few times and still haven't experienced a single honest election.
> When I finally got my Canadian citizenship and was allowed to vote, I realized that voting Left was not an option.
> I'm a libertarian...


Hey most folks in Texas are Libertarians too. We are fixing to secede yet again yet another time. You best come on down. Santa Anna was no deal Obbumer aint going to be a thing. We come to kick ass and take names. Head South young lady. The heritage is strong. We dont take much sheet.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

RoyLanchester said:


> I remain cautionaly optimistic that the tea party will make an impact. Maybe not in my lifetime but at some point soon. They are certainly making all the right noises, it's just a matter of time before more people catch on.


 a tea party made an historic change in the past..I think it will again dispite being labeled terrorist or otherwise. They will persist because people of conviction do not relent...we want our constitution back dammit.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I guess I was about 8 or 10. My buddies and I were learning to fight. It was easier to punch the unwashed kids of the hippie stoners down the street than to punch each other.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

DerBiermeister said:


> Ok look -- this thing has gotten derailed. Surprised? (no not really, when you consider this happens to most every posts on forums.)
> 
> Do this ...
> 
> ...


I decided at age 16 (at the latest) that I was not a label. So this is me not responding


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

As the son of a number crunching accountant, the idea was never questioned. Follow the money, keep the books clean.
Only one ideology fit that model for me, though they stray more and more often as time passes.
My college days turned out to be the most molding time.
Barely cared through high school, but once I saw the unwashed hippy masses "protesting" on campus, my natural tendency to disagree took hold.
It became a mission to respond.
As I expanded my learning into the true roots and founding of this country, and the real reasons behind why our forefathers did what they did, the path was clear.

In the end, it is the positive message of "work hard, do right, and live free" that captivated me.
When unhindered, the model works. Only when the lazy and selfish decide to alter the variables does it begin to fall apart. Then, when it inevitably does do to the new policies, they blame the original message for being unfair for one fictional reason or another.
Thus, I've concluded that I must agree with the adage, "liberalism is a mental disorder".


----------

